# Lobster Tails



## tropics (Oct 11, 2017)

Picked up a twin pack of 3 oz. tails! Used my Weber Kettle with KBB and my indirect 
Maybe 25 to 30 coals lit with a fire stick starter






Took 20 minutes to get 220* 





TBS





Lobster an Bacon wrapped Asparagus 
Sweet Potato done in the gas grill





Checked temp after 20 minutes 130* IT 
Looking tasty now





Pulled and turn the Asparagus so the Bacon would cook better





Crisping the Bacon direct heat





Plated 





Forgot to mention I put a pat of butter on the tail midway
the other plate





Sorry no empty shell pics
Thanks for looking
Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 11, 2017)

Those look great Richie, one of my favorites. I like the way you did the asparagus too.

Delicious, a meal fit for a king!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2017)

That's a good looking meal Richie!
Everything looks delicious!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Those look great Richie, one of my favorites. I like the way you did the asparagus too.
> 
> Delicious, a meal fit for a king!


John thanks the Tails were great for $8.00 I should have bought more! Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2017)

smokinal said:


> That's a good looking meal Richie!
> Everything looks delicious!
> Nice job!
> Al


Al Thanks it was a nice meal without breaking the bank,thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 11, 2017)

Wow! Some of my favorites right there! Since my recent allergy outbreak from eating shrimp I'm apprehensive to eat lobster again, But I would risk it for a plate like that!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2017)

Now that looks good Richie!  I do like lobster.
How long did you cook the asparagus for?  Indirect heat?
POINT
Gary


----------



## idahopz (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh my goodness - lobster and bacon wrapped asparagus - doesn't get better than that!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice Tails Richie!!:)

Thanks for Posting them!

Wish I had some!:rolleyes:

Bear


----------



## driedstick (Oct 11, 2017)

Dang it that looks good,,,


----------



## griz400 (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice job Richie .. points to you ....:cool:


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Wow! Some of my favorites right there! Since my recent allergy outbreak from eating shrimp I'm apprehensive to eat lobster again, But I would risk it for a plate like that!



Please don't try that unless you have the Pen/Syringe Thanks for the like appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Now that looks good Richie!  I do like lobster.
> How long did you cook the asparagus for?  Indirect heat?
> POINT
> Gary



They went in at the start turned them over at 20 min mark That fire sure crisped the Bacon quick.Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2017)

idahopz said:


> Oh my goodness - lobster and bacon wrapped asparagus - doesn't get better than that!



PZ I do have to agree & my wife loved it first time she had it! Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## xray (Oct 11, 2017)

Looks good Richie. It’s been awhile since I made lobster tail. Maybe for my anniversary later this month.

I like it!

I guess the “like” button is the new point system?


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Nice Tails Richie!!:)
> 
> Thanks for Posting them!
> 
> ...



Bear Thanks I am glad I was able to share the pics,it is getting a little easier.Tomorrow I will work on my Cabbage pierogies
Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Dang it that looks good,,,



Steve Thanks I know these will be made again soon with bigger tails.Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Nice job Richie .. points to you ....:cool:



Jeff thanks I love using the kettle with that mod,very little fuel used.Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2017)

xray said:


> Looks good Richie. It’s been awhile since I made lobster tail. Maybe for my anniversary later this month.
> 
> I like it!
> 
> I guess the “like” button is the new point system?



xray sounds like a great plan,I will be doing it again for my anniversary in Nov Post it up an any question feel free to ask,I forgot 1 little detail Peach was my choice of wood chips.Thanks for the points I appreciate it 
Richie


----------



## griz400 (Oct 11, 2017)

Gave you another point for making the carousal .. or should we call the new designed carousal the "wheel of likes"


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2017)

Dang it Richie, figured I'd be the first ti congratulate you but Jeff beat me by 20 mins.  You're the first to make the carousel on this new platform--near as I can see??  And deservedly so!!!!  Congrats.
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 11, 2017)

That isnt something I have tried yet.

Thanks for makin me spend money.  


Looks great


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Gave you another point for making the carousal .. or should we call the new designed carousal the "wheel of likes"



Wheel of likes cute LOL had a lot of little power outs yesterday,I seen the carousal for a minute last night and knock out again.Them Pics are bigger then ever Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Dang it Richie, figured I'd be the first ti congratulate you but Jeff beat me by 20 mins.  You're the first to make the carousel on this new platform--near as I can see??  And deservedly so!!!!  Congrats.
> Gary


Gary Thanks I appreciate the comments it was a surprise to see.Thanks again
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That isnt something I have tried yet.
> 
> Thanks for makin me spend money.
> 
> ...



Adam I am always glad to help anyway I can.Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 12, 2017)

That's one tasty lookin meal Richie, nice job my friend!


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> That's one tasty lookin meal Richie, nice job my friend!


Justin Thanks it is a real treat,we did enjoy Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------

